
Homestead High School Newspaper, May 22, 1977 - timdierks
http://imgur.com/st7eyiR
======
nealabq
The paper was, and still is, called The Epitaph.

Chris at the time was also one of the publishers/writers of an "underground"
school paper called The Road Apple.

------
DrScump
That McDonald's still exists in the same location, but I bet they won't accept
the coupon anyway.

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
Especially since it expires on May 29, 1XXX

~~~
DrScump
Theoretically, it _could_ be A.D. 10,000+

------
ashwinl
Part of the ethos back then too: "Apple Computer Inc. will explain how to use
any of the equipment you have or give demonstrations before you buy one"

------
coldcode
If you invested the price of the burger (a bit later on when they went public)
and held it to today you could probably buy a whole franchise.

------
rocky1138
I wonder... whatever happened to those two Apple ][ units which were shipped
off to Saskatchewan?

~~~
Ogre
Don't know about those, but here's an Apple ][ still in use in 2009 (How it's
made - player piano rolls of all things)
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uL9NudhhSQE](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uL9NudhhSQE)

It's like an obsolete technology fractal.

------
DerekL
The article misspells the name of the company. It was “Apple Computer, Inc.”,
not “Computers”.

